# 1940 Shelby Airflo



## the third man (Feb 7, 2013)

This is a picture of the bike I am working on putting together.  That is my Dad with his approx. 1940 Shelby.  At this point I have a frame, sprocket, crank and gooseneck.  I’m looking for the rest.  I assume from the picture that the rack and chain guard are chrome.  I could also use a front fork.  I have a couple of girl’s forks to choose from but will have to cut them down.  It will have to be a work in progress but I would love to at least get it to a place where I could ride it.  

Thanks for looking,
the third man


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 7, 2013)

You might wanna post some pictures of the parts you have.

Nick.


----------



## jpromo (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow, what an incredible photograph! Lucky kid. Does he has fond memories of that bicycle?


----------



## Mybluevw (Feb 7, 2013)

I have the rack and guard, and both have been rechromed. I sent you a PM


----------



## willswares1220 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Interesting  Bicycle Photo!*

LUCKY DUDE !

LOTS OF LAWNS BEING MOWED !


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 7, 2013)

Well heck, that's 2 more parts located with only one more major piece to find...piece of cake.
Chris


----------



## 41caddy (Feb 7, 2013)

*Shelby photo*

What an awesome picture! Good luck with your search


----------



## the third man (Feb 7, 2013)

*one more thing about the airflo*

If anyone looking at this has any idea what the color combination is on the bike, I welcome the imput.

thanks,
Mike- the third man


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 7, 2013)

here is the closest I can find with the chrome lightning bolt


----------



## Springer Tom (Feb 7, 2013)

Where in NY are you located?


----------



## slick (Feb 7, 2013)

The tank and seat will be the most difficult to find. There are aproximately 15-20 guys i know including myself who need one of those seats. It's a Lobdell Horizontal Spring seat and is priced from $350 and up unrestored. The tank is being repopped out of fiberglass with stell inserts that can be chromed. My buddy Jim Frazier makes them He is Jaf/Co on here. Pm him for a price. They are top notch repops and fit like a glove. I have numerous tanks from him and i'm ecstatic with every one. The fit and finish is phenominal. And i'm a picky guy. I'll do my best to help you with the other parts but please post up the pictures of what you have and i can distinguish the years of the parts. There are also 2 different frames also. An early and late. The pictures will help. Thanks!!!


----------

